
The CIA's former chief of disguise drops her mask - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-cias-former-chief-of-disguise-drops-her-mask-11576168327
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/Sloc5](http://archive.is/Sloc5)

